# 120 gal. planted tank with fish



## slobodan (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,

I'm looking for a piece of advice on my setup because it seems to me that I'm doing something wrong.
I have :

120 Gal = 60"x18"x24"
eheim 2080
Hydor 300w heaters x 2
Pressurized CO2
2 x 250W Metal Halide 8000k lamps.
Substrate is DIY Fafard watergarden soil mixed with top soil and toped with play sand.
Here is picture: Picture
This is tank after 2 days cycling. I added 1ppm of pure ammonia to it. Otherwise water is R/O mixed with city water. TDS ~ 80 , KH 3 GH 4
I have some old media in my filter so it should cycle fast but and I used Nutrafina Cycle to help cycling as well.
Now is about 4 days into cycling and I can barely see through the tank and on my drift wood I can see some green alge appearing.
I would appreciate any suggestions if I should change something in order to keep nice planted tank with wild angels.
Do you think I have too much light??


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi slobodan,

If you have water turning green, and algae forming after 2 days, I would suspect "too much light". 500 watts total halogen light, even raised above the tank, is a lot of light. What is the photoperiod? How high above the water level are the lights hanging?


----------



## slobodan (Nov 23, 2008)

I can say that water is more white then green. I just see some green alge forming on driftwood only. Nowhere else.
Lamps are about 12" of the surface of the water.
Photo period right now 6h. I didn't want to go long at the beginning.

Thanks for reply Seattle...


----------



## slobodan (Nov 23, 2008)

Just to add.. water is not white but green it's for sure Green Water Alge.. ;(  
Checked for Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate and Phosphates and all show 0. 
Not sure why would I get this in 4 days starting from bare tank..


----------



## aqualab (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi , yes way too much light and 8000k i too high too, since you have only few plants, the algae trive in this tank,


----------



## slobodan (Nov 23, 2008)

My ballasts have dimmers on them and I can dim them considerably but I'm not sure if then 8000K is still valid for them. Any suggestions?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi slobodan,

+1 on more plants, lots more!

To lessen the effect without dimming them you could raise the fixtures higher above the aquarium and/or shorten the photoperiod. When I start up a new aquarium I start with a 3 - 4 hour photoperiod; 1/2 the normal ferts; and gradually increase the light (and proportionally the ferts) by 1/2 hour per week.


----------



## aqualab (Jul 27, 2007)

slobodan said:


> My ballasts have dimmers on them and I can dim them considerably but I'm not sure if then 8000K is still valid for them. Any suggestions?


 6,700 k will be better, 8000K is to much blue, plants need red and blue, do you have a better pics of your fixture, so I can now exactly what bulbs fit inside , so I can refer you some website.


----------



## slobodan (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you guys for responses...

aqualab,

Bulbs are 250W FC2 (double ended) Metal Halide.. I would appreciate if you have any source since I've been looking everywhere for 6700K bulbs. I used to have Amano bulbs and they are 9000K but I didn't seem to see any advantage over what I have right now.


----------



## aqualab (Jul 27, 2007)

the best one I can see are 150 watts, they usally don't fit on a 250 w fixture, but your have dimmer, by chance do you have a setting for 250w and 175 watts ?


----------



## slobodan (Nov 23, 2008)

@aqualab

No, I don't have switch. It's just dimmer. I know, all 6700K are either 150w or the best 175w.
I'm just not able to find 6700k in 250w.

I'm reading method-controlled-imbalances-discussion and he is recommending 4w/gal. I just started reading it and long way to go. Right now I would like to get rid of Green Water algae and get 6700k lights.

Thank you guys for trying.. It really eases the pain..


----------

